# Help needed with GH and KH



## Vinbarn (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, first post so please go easy on me if this has been asked before. The hardness of my tap water is very high GH 180 and KH 240, is there any way of getting this down to a suitable level for tetra type fish without getting an R O system. I have a biube tank (35 ltr / 9US gal) which i got for my daughter to get her into the hobby. I have always had malawi's so I have never had to worry about this before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about what the preferred range of the fish you want is. Most fish will acclimate to whatever you water is. But...a tank that size would be easy enough to buy bulk-sized bottled water and mix 50/50. If you really felt like you needed to get it lower. If you haven't already filled the tank, putting in a layer peat will help lower it.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

I filled my 55 gal tank with store bought water, Ph is neutral


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

driftwood said:


> I filled my 55 gal tank with store bought water, Ph is neutral


Was this aqaurium water? You really need to get a GH/KH test kit and test your KH. If the hardness has been completely stripped from the water you used your ph has the potential to swing up and down and can kill your fish. Your KH is what keeps you ph stable. I use a RO system for my water changes, but only combine 50% with my tap for that very reason.

If it is made to be used as aqaurium water, possibly it has some hardness built in, but would need to test to confirm.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Because your water has so many minerals, when you replace water in you tank that has been lost due to evaporation, always use distilled or deminerlized water (simulate rainfall). This is to avoid turning your tank into the Dead Sea through mineral accumulation.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've heard putting a media bag filled with peat moss in your filter will help regulate the GH and KH as well. But in my opinion, distilled water bought at the grocery store is the easiest/cheapest way to lower your alkalinity and hardness.


----------

